

Apple Music changes policy after Taylor Swift stand - stuartmemo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33220189

======
bigB
She has a fair point though, if the tables were turned and I decided not to
pay apple for an iPhone for 3 months while using it, they would most certainly
have a problem, especially when I could potentially hand it back in 3 months
time and say i don't want it anymore.

------
ziffusion
It is unreasonable for Apple to pass on the cost of promoting it's business to
artists.

With more money than god, why does Apple insist on being a asshole?

------
minthd
One one wonders if it's all not just manufactured drama/PR, and Apple has
known all along that it's gonna pay artists during trials.

~~~
aikah
No, or why decide to not pay the artists at first place?

Apple fears bad P.R. , because Apple brand is built on good P.R. T.S. has some
power right now, she is using it while she is still relevant. I don't think it
was manufactured.

The initial decision was bad. If Apple wants to promote its plateform then it
should bear the cost of that promotion. Artists shouldn't be taking a haircut
because "future benefits".

I don't work 3 months for free for a business because that business his
offering its customers 3 months of free service, no professional would be
willing to do that, at least if one isn't a company stock holder.

~~~
mcv
The is a major Dutch bank that expects freelancers to work unpaid for their
first two weeks. I expect them to be scraping the bottom of the barrel, but
they seem to be having this policy for a couple of years now. For me it's been
pretty easy resisting their offers, though.

